

PG added to VC panel at Google IO, May 19-20 - ratsbane
http://code.google.com/events/io/2010/sessions/tech-innovation-cs-vc-panel.html

======
ratsbane
I'm looking forward to Google IO at Moscone in San Francisco this year.
They've just added Paul Graham to the Tech and Innovation Panel along with
Albert Wenger, Chris Dixon, Dave McClure, Brad Feld, and Dick Costolo.

Who else among Hacker News readers will be there?

~~~
jackowayed
That first paragraph really reads like an advertisement.

I'm not saying you got any personal gain from writing that, and I might just
be crazy, but it really sounds like some celebrity in a commercial would
awkwardly read off of a teleprompter when sponsoring a product he's never
actually used.

~~~
ratsbane
Weird. I just typed that quickly and submitted without thinking much about it,
but after reading your comment ... maybe you're right? But, fwiw, I don't work
for Goog, Moscone, City of San Fran, etc. and I really am looking forward to
the IO conference this year. IO in '08 was nice. I didn't go in '09 (the year
they gave out Android phones to everyone.)

Could I interest you in some sort of amazing new paper towel that cleans up
spills?

------
dnsworks
Living in San Francisco, it's getting harder and harder to get excited about
conferences. I find myself at 7-10 per year, and the infrastructure events
blend in with each other, as do the startup events. Generally the same people
saying the same things, often in very self-serving ways .. like Mark Pincus
telling everybody they will fail as entrepreneurs if they don't work for Zynga
or Facebook first, or Paul Graham trying to make you feel bad if you didn't
drop out of a university in exchange for $20k to build a web app.

~~~
axod
7-10 is probably just too many.

I haven't been to any event for about 18 months or something, so Google IO
should be fun (and scary) for me. Looks like some great topics + talks etc

